# Driving from Portland to Oaxaca



## antjan (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,
We are making the move! Mom and kid and dog. Would love to have a caravan if anyone is driving our way. Is it too dangerous to cross at Ciudad Juarez? What would be the best place in New Mexico to cross if it is? If anyone is going down that way and wants to caravan (date approx August 13th 2012) Give me a shout. Otherwise ANY input is appreciated!! :confused2:


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oaxaca? Almost a 3 day drive :-o

Stick to the I-5 and maybe cross through Nogales. Maybe stick to non-toll Highways and travel away from the Sinaloa, Durango Sierrras.


----------



## antjan (Jun 24, 2012)

MrOctober430 said:


> Oaxaca? Almost a 3 day drive :-o
> 
> Stick to the I-5 and maybe cross through Nogales. Maybe stick to non-toll Highways and travel away from the Sinaloa, Durango Sierrras.


Thanks Mr.
Thinking we might go thru Idaho and Salt Lake and stopping at friend's in ABQ. Would either cross at Douglas or Juarez although I hear Juarez is trouble. Why stay away from non-toll? Friends who just drove up here from OAX said tolls are $$ but the way to go.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Tolls are the way to go if you have the money. Safer and faster


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

My personal hwy habits are to travel via toll roads, cuotas, at just about every opportunity. The only exceptions are local roads around home that I am familiar with. One thing to pay attention to, I'm assuming that this is a first time drive to Oaxaca for you, is that in that area, they have kind of a quirky 3 lane highway system. Similar systems are in place in much of Mexico, but it seems to be much more common on the long stretch of highway between Puebla and Oaxaca. The highway has 3 lanes, but the center lane belongs to both directions. Don't be surprised to see a car coming toward you in the oncoming lane, you are expected to pull over to the improved shoulder and yield to the oncoming car. Ditto if a car pulls up behind you, you should pull over and let them pass. I call it a shoulder, but it is actually a small lane with OK pavement. A little practice will get you in the flow with everyone else, but the first few miles might be a bit unnerving. On this stretch of highway, no one should pass on hills or curves, but, this is not a perfect world, so always be alert on hills and curves. Happy travels


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

We just crossed at Santa Teresa New Mexico which is very close to Juarez. But it's a little smaller crossing and pretty easy to navigate. It just took us a longer time because we nationalized out truck & trailer. We also stuck with the toll roads. We had no problems or saw anything "bad". Good luck and travel safe!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Assume that by Oaxaca that you mean Oaxaca City and not the coast. If so, why are you driving so long in Mexico versus driving to Texas and taking the cuota system basically all the way to Oaxaca. It would be an easy 2 day/1 night trip with probable stop in San Luis Potosi although could make Queretaro?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for 2nd note but just picked up that you will be stopping in ABQ. A little bit of a push but you could make Laredo TX in one day and then the two days/one night in Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

AntJan, you may not care but we recently drove from Santa Fe to about 45min north of Queretaro.
If I were driving ABQ to Oaxaca(City), I would do the following.
1st, I said that ABQ to Laredo doable but a push. I looked it up and it is some 780mi and 12+hours on Mapquest. We were faced with similar as we went from Laredo to Santa Fe.
What I would suggest is stopping at the mid-point of Ft. Stockton. We actually did Santa Fe to Ft Stockton with a break to see the Carlsbad Caverns and still made Ft. Stockton at early hour even with losing hour NM to TX. If visiting the caves a problem with the dog, you can go right to Ft. Stockton and hit the pool. We stayed at La Quinta at intersection of 285(we took from Santa Fe) and I10. They take pets, very easy parking near room, breakfast and pool. Also, there is a Walmart near by if you need stock-up as well as some nearby restaurants. I'd then continue on 285 till meets the road to Acuna & Eagle Pass, and then on to Laredo which also easy drive. In Laredo we also like the La Quinta near the airport as a little nicer than the one on I35 and shares a parking lot with a good Mexican Restaurant. It is about 10 min to the border and we like to get there by 8AM. It usually only takes a half an hour to do immigration and banjercito.
You will then follow the bypass to pick up 85 to Monterrey. After the aduana checkpoint, it splits into cuota & libre. Take the cuota. Just after the toll booth, there is a return to a very good gas/rest stop. I'd pick up lunch for later and then take return at the toll booth to continue south.
After the cuota ends, you will go a mile or so to the entrance for the cuota to Saltillo which now two cuotas with a small gap. As you exit the 2nd cuota, look for signs to Matehuala. Follow this to the Matehuals bypass cuota to San Luis Potosi. I usually get gas in the only Pemex between the north/south lanes and also have lunch that I usually bring but there is a place to eat. As you approach San Luis Potosi, the bypass cuota to Mexico & Queretaro goes to the left. Just before the toll booth there is a very good rest stop on the left. I'd get gas and dinner while picking up snacks for later. If too early, I'd get the Church's Chicken or Subway to go. 
This bypass puts you on hwy 57 to Queretaro. I looked today. There is a no tell motel, Las Palmares, about km marker 42 on the right. This a good place with a pet but you need have food, drinks, snacks from previous stop with you.
In the morning, there is a pretty good gas/rest stop and restaurant about a mile toward Queretaro.
From here, it is easy drive to Oaxaca. You would take the bypass cuota to Mexico about Km30. After exiting the cuota you will go about 1.5hrs to the "norte" bypass around Mexico. It comes up quickly so watch the signs for Tula. You want to take the norte to Puebla. They are building a Pemex on the norte but not sure if complete. We usually get gas at the Pemex between the north/south lanes south of San Juan del Rio to be safe. When the norte ends, follow signs for Puebla. This highway takes you along the north side of Puebla. If you like coffee, there is an Italian Coffee at a Pemex. After Puebla, you will look for the cuota to Oaxaca. There is basically one Pemex about half way so don't miss it. After that a straight shot into the city.
Net, 4 pretty easy days drive ABQ to Oaxaca. Two nights in the US and one in Mexico.


----------

